# vizio no power



## mountaindew11 (Jul 2, 2015)

I have a vizio E320AR 32in tv and I have no power.I took the back off and nothing seems to be burnt.I checked the power coming in and I have 110.Besides that I have no clue how to check anything else.Any suggestions will help


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You would at a minimum need a schematic (and know how to read it) to know how the power flows. Randomly testing, without knowing what the readings should be, would just be a waste of time and likely lead you to draw the wrong conclusion. Even an obvious faulty component isn't always the actual fault, it's just the weakest link. In any case, my only suggestion would be to have it serviced. But in this price range, less hassle and more cost effective to simply replace it.


----------



## mountaindew11 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks.Im thinking its the power supply.Nothing inside looks bad


----------



## mountaindew11 (Jul 2, 2015)

There is a fuse but it has the white wrapping on it so you cant tell if it is blown or not


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

you can test fuses with a multi-meter or fuse tester.


----------



## mountaindew11 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks.What should the meter be set on to test it.This type of fuse hase the two end prongs on it that are soldered to the board


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Set the multi-meter to either 'Continuity' or 'Resistance', then the probes at each end of the fuse. If it's OK, you should get either full continuity or no resistance. If it's dead, no continuity or a high resistance :wink:


----------



## mountaindew11 (Jul 2, 2015)

can I also use a circuit tester


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, that'll work just as well, you need to see either a sort-circuit (fuse OK), or very low resistance (1-5ish ohms if readings show it ~ fuse OK).


----------



## mountaindew11 (Jul 2, 2015)

I took the board and had it tested and he said I have power to the standby so he said the power board is working.He said it has to be in the main board,so I guess I will get a main board


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Sounds about right, good luck and keep us posted :thumb:


----------



## mountaindew11 (Jul 2, 2015)

no problem and thanks to all the help


----------

